# Please Help - How to Find the Router Bit w/the Correct Reveal



## cleverwind (Jan 14, 2016)

Hello everyone, 

I'm newly learning, working on some of my own projects for my house. I picked up some trim from a local retailer and fell in love with the reveal, but alas, they cannot source additional pieces and cannot even assist in locating what the design is (for alternate sourcing). So, I have in mind to simply cut my own, but I am having difficulty (having never entered this particular world of art before now) determining the correct bit to achieve the same reveal. 

Are there any recommendations? Tricks? Sites that I could upload an image/drawing that help match? 

Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Most online sources of router bits have drawings of the profile shown for each bit.

Sometimes it is necessary to use several bits to match the profile of a trim piece, some profiles made with a molding machine may be difficult to match with stock router bits without a little magic. 

Not seeing the actual piece you are wishing to duplicate it is hard to be specific.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

A picture would be a big help.

George


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I agree with George, a picture would help. Still the best you can hope for is to find a router bit similar. When it comes down to matching a profile that takes custom tooling and that could get expensive. You may have to contact a place like this. http://www.orbittools.com/


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

Syncra Forest Products in McBride, BC does a lot of replication molding work for building restorations.
I know that they get all sorts of weird pieces of wood to match. Maybe they cut a similar profile so you could buy lots of it. I have no idea what the wait time might be.
Not sure if this is a bad sign but Craig also makes coffins.


----------

